# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Any good books on Karma?

## RCA



----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

The Bhagavad-Gita?

----------


## RCA

> The Bhagavad-Gita?


Thanks! I added it to my Wish List:

http://www.amazon.com/Bhagavad-Gita-...7764210&sr=1-2

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

I haven't read the Upanishads yet, but they are of the Indian tradition. Apparently, the Wachowski Bros. were highly influenced by them when it came to writing The Matrix.

http://www.amazon.com/Upanishads-Cla...7768019&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Buddhas-Words-...7767936&sr=1-7

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Brooding about sensuous objects
makes attachment to them grow;
from attachment desire arises,
from desire anger is born.

From anger comes confusion;
from confusion memory lapses;
from broken memory understanding is lost;
from loss of understanding, he is ruined.

But a man of inner strength
whose senses experience objects
without attraction and hatred,
in self-control, finds serenity.

In serenity, all his sorrows
dissolve;
his reason becomes serene,
his understanding sure.

Without discipline,
he has no understanding or inner power;
without inner power, he has no peace;
and without peace where is joy?

If his mind submits to the play
of the senses,
they drive away insight,
as wind drives a ship on water.

So, Great Warrior, when withdrawal
of the senses
from sense objects is complete,
discernment is firm.

When it is night for all creatures,
a master of restraint is awake;
when they are awake, it is night
for the sage who sees reality.

As the mountainous depths 
of the ocean are unmoved when waters 
rush into it,
so the man unmoved 
when desires enter him 
attains a peace that eludes 
the man of many desires.

- The Bhagavad Gita [ch.2 v.62-70]

Karma: (_Action)_ - from the Sanskrit root _kr_, "to do", "to act". Karma refers to the force of one's actions in determining what one is and will be, to one's role in making one's own destiny. In theory karma is a store of good and bad actions accumulated over many lives, and it is this store of actions that binds one to phenomenal existence. Only when one acts without concern for the consequences, or fruits, of one's action can one escape the bondage of action. Krishna's teaching that action is inescapable is central to the entire Gita.



This is really good translation of the Gita
http://www.amazon.com/Bhagavad-Gita-...mm_pap_title_0

----------


## RCA

I'll check them all out. Thanks!

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

http://www.easwaran.org/store/cart.p...ct_detail&p=31

I bought that at B&N about six months ago for 13.99

----------

